# Can you start a fire with a lemon?



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Why yes you can, just watch the video




I hate that you can't embed the video


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

This was posted on Thursday.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f74/start-fire-lemon-28895/


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Oops........


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

With the amount of threads started on this site everyday we could use as many as we can get repeats or not.


----------

